# My dog doesn't love me anymore



## lola_123# (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello! My name is Lola  
3 years ago I got a dog, a Maltese. Ever since, we were inseparable, she would follow me EVERYWHERE, we were best friends. When I went to school she would stay with my mom, but the moment i came back she wouldn't be with anyone else. In September, i had A LOT of exams, so i guess i didn't play with her like i usually do, i don't know what happened but she won't follow me anymore she follows my mom, when i call her she'll come kind of scared... i feel like she doesn't love me anymore... can someone help me? does anyone have any advice on what to do?


----------



## sandy68 (Jan 5, 2017)

In almost the same set of circumstances this happened to our daughter .
our advice to her might work just as well for yourself as it did for her .
1 take your time dont worry 
2 go to the room where his/her toys are take its favourite toy sit down with your back to it and snuggle and talk to the toy 
3 when he/she comes over to see what your up to ignore it 
4 if he/she wants the toy dont give it 
5 when youve got her interested play with the toy 
6 when youve done that for 5 mins get up put the toy away if he/she doesnt interact with you dont make any advances .
7 do this now and again at least an hour apart dont encourage let he/she make the moves 
8 give it time he /she if you sit quietly just might go fetch you the toy be easy no rush let he/she come back to you 
something broke the trust he/she had in you take your time be patient if he/she doesn't want to play don't force it be relaxed be yourself .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think it's just because you haven't been as available to her, if she's spent the majority of time with your mum , who has presumably walked,fed and trained her while you've been busy , it's understandable that her bond with your mum has deepened. Your mum has been around to meet her needs when you haven't. If you've got more time to spend with her now take over her feeding, walking and training yourself , play with her too.She'll come round , don't worry , but will obviously still stay bonded to your mum too. 
Dogs live in the moment , they'r going to favour whoever's giving them what they want at the time.


----------



## lola_123# (Jan 14, 2017)

sandy68 said:


> In almost the same set of circumstances this happened to our daughter .
> our advice to her might work just as well for yourself as it did for her .
> 1 take your time dont worry
> 2 go to the room where his/her toys are take its favourite toy sit down with your back to it and snuggle and talk to the toy
> ...


Thank you very much! I will do that!


----------



## lola_123# (Jan 14, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think it's just because you haven't been as available to her, if she's spent the majority of time with your mum , who has presumably walked,fed and trained her while you've been busy , it's understandable that her bond with your mum has deepened. Your mum has been around to meet her needs when you haven't. If you've got more time to spend with her now take over her feeding, walking and training yourself , play with her too.She'll come round , don't worry , but will obviously still stay bonded to your mum too.
> Dogs live in the moment , they'r going to favour whoever's giving them what they want at the time.


Thank you, you're right I will try to spend as much time as i can with her!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

She does still love you she has just got use to living slightly different for now


----------

